# 1935 Silver King Monark head badge



## John (Jan 31, 2017)

Want to buy or trade for a 1935 Silver King Monark head badges need one of these badges


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2017)

I missed out one one of the 35 oval a few months ago. Had I got it, It would be yours.


----------



## John (Feb 1, 2017)

catfish said:


> I missed out one one of the 35 oval a few months ago. Had I got it, It would be yours.



Thanks! Are they that hard to find?


----------



## catfish (Feb 1, 2017)

John said:


> Thanks! Are they that hard to find?




I've had three of them. All gone to help people complete bikes. I've know of five or six others. They aren't too hard to find. One was on ebay a few months ago.


----------



## John (Feb 9, 2017)

Just need one more of either one


----------



## John (Feb 28, 2017)

Could use one more of either one. Will trade, purchase, or both!


----------



## John (Mar 14, 2017)

Still looking for one, Thanks!


----------



## John (Apr 4, 2017)

Only need one

BIG trade items too


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 3, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/badges-pt-1.111699/#post-736947


----------

